# Lots of new photos



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yep, my two little buggers. ever wonder just how fluffy dally is? some of these reveal it lol. shes porked up a bit, so im happy. tsuka is mister angry lately 

anyways, enjoy

















































































dally shaking off, all fluff


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they look adorable  love the 3rd pic of tsuka ha ha


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka is a little bugger


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha he looks ready to kill! and Dally looks cute and fluffy as always


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Love them!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks! theyve been really interesting lately with a lot of things... like tsuka finally flying somewhat and what not


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw, they're so cute! I love the flying pics, my two have clipped wings so they don't get far when they take off, and they look so clumsy flapping around like mad creatures


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

kind of like tsuka lol


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Hahah, yeah they flap like mad and don't really seem to be getting very far


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka has feather problems in one wing... hes gotten better a bit and he can make it a few good feet of frantic flapping but hes airborn! no more dropping like a rock lol


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

haha yeah Fawkes used to just drop when we first got him the week before christmas but now he can make it from the couch to the cage when Jesse decides its time to go back home


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they can get farther if they really try to


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Your babies are super cute! I'm jealous. 
The little guy at the pet store that I want is the same colors (don't know anything about tiel colors sooo yeah, don't know what that's call. Normal grey?).


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

same colour as which one of mine, dally or tsuka?


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure. :blush:
He was grey with red cheeks and some yellow. I wish I could get pictures of him!

*- I think he had spots too, but I can't be sure.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

might be a pied  if the yellow was patchy on his body and wings he may have been a pied... if they were like freckles or speckles... sounds like a pearl but may be a male around 6-12 months old who molted out most of them (like my male)


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

HmMmm, ok! Every day I wait there's more of a chance of him being gone when I got to get him so I'm getting really anxious for this stupid letter to come!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

when is it supposed to come? ours isnt due til the beginning of may


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

I have no clue, I did them myself online and printed them out and mailed them in, probably a month ago now. I'm not sure how long it takes when mailed in, but it's bugging me. :|


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ok so for you maybe within next 2 weeks, as we did ours like 3 weeks ago

you'll need a cage, toys, food, dishes, cuttlebone and/or mineral block, treats, millet...

getting a new tiel is exciting


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Well hopefully! I have a feeling he'll be gone by then though.
I can hope though.
But anyways, we're off topic again.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

still tiels, you're good


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol ok.

How old are your cockatiels? I'm not sure if you mentioned it already.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

a year and a month, almost a year and two months


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Well they are definitely adorable.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha theyre interesting birds. an easy one to live with, theyll entertain you for hours


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

I sure hope cockatiels help my love of birds grow! 
I want many different kinds, but my goal is to one day own an African Grey. 
I've always loved cockatiels though. <3


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tiels make great companions. ive always wanted a senegal but id much rather have tiels i think


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

I would like a cockatiel (of course), a pacific parrotlet, a grey, an eclectus, and a sun conure (although I'm not so sure I could handle their screeching!).
I'm surprised that I haven't had a bird yet since I've wanted them for so long and I've had lots of other animals. Guess it hasn't been time yet!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

of all the speices, tiels are the most laid back... well an ectectus may give them a run for their money... i hear theyre pretty relaxed too. but they need such a special diet, i decided no. was looking into them because theyre so sweet.

but in the end, my perfect dream bird is dally. shes everything ive wanted in a bird


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

I think a cockatiel will be perfect! I can add on to my family later in life but for now I think that'll do. 
I want to find my perfect bird! (well, I think I've already found him.. I just need to get him!)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i really hope you can  theyre awesome


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol, sorry if I keep going on about him but I've never felt this strongly have an animal before! Usually I'll get an animal and then fall in love with them, not the other way around, ha.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tiels are just special


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

They sure are!


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

Love your birds dallytsuka  dally is sooo adorable, and tsukas angry pics make me chuckle


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hes an angry bugger  he makes me laugh too


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> tiels are just special


and very addictive ha ha


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

you going to get any more lperry?  I can see myself being crazy bird lady one day ^^ House full of em hehee


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

beckins said:


> you going to get any more lperry?  I can see myself being crazy bird lady one day ^^ House full of em hehee


Only one more wf lutino  they are very hard to find where i am


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

Ohh but then your signiture wont be even......! ....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If that was the case then it will never end lol even siggy odd number tiels lol or even flock
odd siggy ha ha


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

They are both so pretty, I just love Dally's fluffyness <3


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

me too shes just the fluffiest ive ever seen


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I can see myself being crazy bird lady one day ^^ House full of em hehee


I think I've already made it to bird lady status! lol And I LOVE Dally's fluffiness...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks  shes super soft too. i hope one of her babies gets the same fluffiness


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awwww little fluffy dallys


----------

